# American Archery bow



## ol-nobull (Mar 1, 2007)

*American Archery Recurve*

Hi. The American bows used to be quite popular recurves & really were first rate. I don't have any around anymore to check but it just sounds like the model # or Serial # of the bow.


----------



## Masterarcher (Mar 1, 2006)

*American bows*

The American bows were sold by an archery shop in Clarendon Hills called Pinky's Archery. Pinky would occasionally get factory seconds which had a slight defect in finish but no impact on performance. Many of us in the Chicago area would buy these bows since they were substantially less than the new ones. At the time, 60's and early 70's, target recurves were in the neighborhood of $300-$500. You could buy a second from Pinky for less than $200. If I remeber correctly, the P 42 is an indicator that the bow was a second and designated for Pinky's outlet.


----------

